# excision of cyst/pore



## csenn (Jan 25, 2012)

Can someone offer some advise as to how this should be coded? 

The cyst was removed with elliptical excision. The pore was extracted with the cyst using 4mm punch to cut the skin around the pore. I sutured the opening of the pore extraction and sutured the cyst. Performed a layered closure using 4-0 Vicryl and 5-0 nylon and she tolerated the procedure well.

size of lesion w/margins: 1.9cm and 4mm
final wound length: 1.5cm and 6mm


----------

